# Synod of the Reformed Presbyterian Church of North America



## N. Eshelman (Jun 20, 2008)

Brothers and sisters: 

Picking up on the thread from Mr. Ritchie, the RPCNA will be having their synod beginning Monday and going through Friday. 

You can read updates a couple of times per day at the Synod blog here.


----------

